# Bob sikes Bridge



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I plan on going out to Bob Sikes bridge tommorow night and it will only be my second time going so I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on whats biting there right now, what would be the best bait to use, and what section of the bridge to fish on. Thanks


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

I had good luck semi recently there for bull reds with cut mullet or pinfish. You can probably catch em anywhere along the bridge but i always head down close to the end on either side, and cast out away from the bridge. Im sure others will pipe in with more info


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok Thanks, Any white trout biting in the evening there right now?


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

i caught probably80 white trout last time i was there in the course ofa few hours.... they were eating anything you threw down there... i had some pinfish that they could barely fit in their mouths and they were still trying to eat them ...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok awesome, how far down were you fishing on the bridge


----------

